# Nerves getting the better of me



## R7oss (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey guys, wondering if anyone can help me. I've just got a membership for a new golf club and havent played golf for over a year now. I've always been a bit nervous out on the first tee, and now it's gonna be worse when I first step up on the tee after being out for so long. Anyone got any tips to help me relax and basically not think about screwing up the first shot  I want to try n make a good impression, if that's at all possible for me lol


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

.


Well, the first thing you have to do is forget about making a good impression. That means that you're letting others live inside your head.

It's YOUR head and there's only room for you!

Secondly, you'll need to go to a practice range and loosen up. Not ten minutes before the round, but a day or two before you play to familiarize yourself with your clubs, your swing and to wake up those dormant muscles.

When you get to the club and you remove your bag from the trunk, make sure to take your ego and place it in there before you slam the lid shut. NOW, you're ready!

Go to the practice range at the course and warm up using only short irons first. Get your rythm and tempo sorted out and then work your way up the clubs and finish with three or four driver shots. When you get to the first tee, *decide which club in your bag is the one club that you know you can absolutely positively hit dead flush and arrow straight, and use THAT club for your tee shot.*

Maybe that would be a 3-wood, or a Hybrid and I don't care if it's just a five-iron. The point is to decide on a club you know you can hit well without thinking about it.
Then when you tee it up, you take dead aim at your target, (the middle of the fairway), pull the trigger and watch that ball sail into the sky and land perfectly in the center of the fairway.

The idea is to get your mind in the right spot and there's no better way to do that than to hit a perfect shot with a club you're completely comfortable with. Once you've done that, the nerves will subside and you'll loosen up and then you can let your game loose.
I don't care if the other guys are standing there on the first tee with their Super Titanium X-15 Black Dots with Afterburners. You take out the club that YOU can hit perfectly and then simply do it. 


As a gesture of comradarie after you've teed off, you can be a good chap and help them all search for their balls which they've hit into the trees, (because, unlike yourself, they brought THEIR ego's with them), before deciding on what shot you're going to play from your *perfect faiway lie.
*

(They'll appreciate the gesture) ;-)


Good Luck, you'll do fine!



-JP


----------



## R7oss (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey JP, thanks for the advice! It all sounds really good, and should work, will definitely give it all a try n see how I get on. Been going to the driving range n getting back into the swing of things, but now I should be fine playing again in front of other people.

Thanks for taking the time to reply, it's appreciated


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

JP's nailed it really.

Just remember your not playing in the Ryder Cup, it doesnt matter when you hit the odd bad shot, you are playing the game because you enjoy it.

Smile, relax, enjoy yourself.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I think I'll be using this information too... I have the same problem on the first tee - but it's everytime I play. 

I vow to make this a great golf year for myself!


----------



## CallawayKid4 (Jan 25, 2007)

Go to the range hit a few balls and get out there.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

before your tee time, go to the putting green and drain 20 2~3 foot putts. much better going to the first tee thinking about the 20 putts you just made, rather than the 3 iron you hit fat or the wedge you skulled.


----------

